# Router DIR-615 Problem!



## benjilein (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

So ich besitze seit Gestern einen D-Link DIR-615 Router der leider Probleme macht.

Ich bin aus Österreich und habe den Anbieter Liwest, der über Glasfaserleitung in mein Kabelmodem von Motorola fährt (das Problem liegt definitiv nicht am Modem).

Mein Pc besitzt die Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit Version.
Meine Freundin besitzt die Windows XP SP2 32 bit Version.

So nun zum Fehler.
Also bei meiner Freundin funktioniert der Router ohne jegliche Einstellungen. Mitgelieferte CD läuft ebenfalls einwandfrei bei ihr.

Auf meinem PC läuft die CD nur bis zur hälfte und bricht ohne Fehlermeldung ab. Mein PC erkennt die LAN Verbindung nicht. Laut PC findet er eine LAN Verbindung nach 2 Sekunden allerdings steht "Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt". Danach kommt wieder die Meldung "Aktiv" kurz darauf "Netzwerk gefunden" danach wieder "Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt" eine unendliche Schleife. Das Licht für Netzwerkkabel am Router leuchtet auch nicht.

Netzwerkkartentreiber so wie Router Firmware aktuell.

So nun habe ich die WLan Verbindung aktiviert. Netzwerk gefunden und Verbunden. Über WLan in Router eingestiegen. MAC Adresse eingetragen. So nun Funktioniert Lan auch. Lampen leuchten auch. So anschließend WPA2 eingerichtet. Router startet neu. Kann über WLan nicht mehr Verbinden weil Netzwerkschlüssel angeblich Falsch ist. Ist aber definitiv richtig. Lan Verbindung auch wieder tot.

Weiters Router zurückgesetzt mittels "restart" Knopf.

Alles erneut gemacht. Jedoch nach WPA2 Einrichtung sofort WLan auf meinem Pc deaktiviert und nur über LAN verbunden. Alles läuft einwandfrei. Ich schalte PC und Router ab. 

Heute starte ich Router und PC wieder.
Mein Pc schreibt wieder für das WLan "Netzwerkschlüssel falsch" und   
bei Lan wieder die Dauerschleife.

Wäre Nett wenn jemand eine Ahnung hätte wie ich das Problem lösen könnte? Den sollte der Router auch Stromlos die Daten speichern. Über einen Kondensator müsste er doch verfügen?!?

MfG benjilein.


----------



## robbe (28. Juli 2010)

Also die Daten werden normalerweiße fest im Router gespeichert. Von so einem Problem hab ich persönlich noch nie gehört. Mir fällt eigentlich nur eins ein, gib deinem Rechner mal ne feste IP, vielleicht kriegt der Router das irgendwie nicht hin, deinem PC eine IP zuzuweisen.


----------



## benjilein (28. Juli 2010)

Ich danke dir für die Info!

Also ich hatte meine IP so wie MAC Adresse schon gespeichert allerdings auch erfolglos. So auf deinen Tipp hin machte ich nochmal alles und speicherte die Adressen neu.

Hab PC und Router neu gestartet. Lief Plötzlich einwandfrei. Komisch das es beim ersten Versuch nicht geklappt hat. IP und MAC sind identisch. Aber nach zweitem Anlauf funktioniert es. 

Danke dir!

MfG benjilein.


----------



## rabe08 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich habe schon Router erlebt, die ohne Strom die Einstellungen verlieren. Die Dinger sind für 24/7 Einsatz gedacht. Die Batterie dadrin kann nicht ohne Ende puffern. Ich würde so ein Ding nie stromlos setzen. Meiner läuft jetzt 2,5 Jahre durch.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2010)

Batterie? Das wird doch sicher auf flash-modulen gespeichert, so wie bei ner SD-Karte oder USB-stick...??? Mein Router is den halben Tag aus, hab den schon sicher 3-4 Jahre, und ich hab noch nie die Daten verloren...


----------



## robbe (28. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub auch kaum, das die Dinger mit Batterie funktionieren. Mein ist 3 Jahre alt und auch meistens den halben Tag ohne Strom, manchmal sogar wochenlang.


----------



## rabe08 (28. Juli 2010)

Hängt vom Modell ab. Ich hatte neulich bei einem Bekannten einen Tkom Speedport, der ohne Strom nicht sein wollte...


----------

